# 22 Home Remedies And Medicines (Recipes!)



## IrritatedWithUS

*Anti-Fungal / Anti-Yeast Treatment*

2-tablespoons boric acid.
1-cup cornstarch.

Place in a large salt shaker. shake on any area with fungal rash.
Some skin rashes are severe enough to take two weeks to heal. Also works great on athletes foot. 
-----------------------------------------------
*'Lung Fever' Salve -Amish Recipe*

12oz.-unsalted lard
2 oz.- camphor
3 oz. - beeswax
3 oz. - rosin (powdered)
Heat the above in a double boiler.
_Take off heat, then add...._
2 teaspoons raw linseed oil
20 ml. turpentine 
bottle up, used for colds and pneumonia, rub on chest and back.
_*It will store for years. *_
-------------------------------------------
*
Homemade Saline Solution*

1/4- teaspoon kosher salt
8- oz. water
1/4- teaspoon baking soda

Mix well.
------------------------------------------
*Elderberry Extract*

Take 1/2 cup berries to 8 cups of water.
Boil berries and simmer down to 2 cups of liquid (It takes about 30 - 45 minutes). 
Strain off berries and add 1/2 cup honey and store in refrigerator. This can also be canned.
USE: a tablespoon or 2 at a time to ward off sickness.
NOTE: This is great for treating flu and can improve health with bird flu
-----------------------------------------
*Herbal Compress To Stop Bleeding*

1-teaspoon tincture of yarrow (or other suitable herb)
1/2- cup warm water
A clean soft cloth or medical gauze

_Combine both ingredients. 
Soak the cloth in the liquid, wring it out and aply it with pressure over the wound._
------------------------------------------
*Homemade Hand Sanitizer*

1- cup Aloe Vera gel (or you can make your own)
1- teaspoon rubbing alcohol
2- teaspoons vegetable glycerin
8-10- drops tea tree essential oil or lavender essential oil

Simply blend all of the ingredients together and store.
------------------------------------------
*Amish Cough Syrup*

Lemon Juice
Honey
Castor Oil

Mix equal parts of lemon juice, honey, and Castor oil.

Adult dose: take 1 (one) tablespoon per day.
Children's dose: (over 2 years old) take 1 (one) teaspoon per day.
------------------------------------------
*Homemade Nighttime Cold Remedy (reminiscent of Nyquil)*

_This remedy lets you sleep very sound all night._

1-lemon
1/4-cup maple syrup
1/4-cup hot water
2-tablespoons brandy

Squeeze all the juice out of the lemon.
Mix lemon juice with the 1/4 cup maple syrup. Then add 1/4th-cup hot water, and 2 tablespoons of brandy (_or more if you want_ )
DRINK.
------------------------------------------

*Restless Leg Syndrome Remedy*
_I have not tried this _

1-teaspoon of apple cider vinegar 
1 cup of warm water
1 teaspoon of honey

Mix and drink
------------------------------------------
*Homemade Diaper Rash Cream*

mix a half cup of milk of magnesia and half cup of corn starch. Mix in equal amounts to make a creamy consistency.
Apply liberally to baby.
------------------------------------------
*Homemade Pedialyte*

2-quarts water
1-teaspoon baking soda
7-teaspoons sugar (get those electrolytes up!)
1- (1/4 oz.) packet unsweetened kool-aid -OR- lemonade mix (any flavor)
1/2-teaspoon salt or salt substitute

Mix all together.
Store in fridge for NO more then 3 days. can be made into ice cubes.
------------------------------------------
*Nerve Pain Tincture*

1-teaspoon each tincture of St. John's Wort flowers, skullcap leaves,
fresh oats and licorice root
1/2-dropperful each tincture of ginger rhizome and vervain leaves

Combine ingredients. {/U]
Take 1 dropper-ful every half hour, as needed during an emergency. to relieve chronic pain, 2 to 4 dropper=fuls a day.
----------------------------------------------------------

*Lice Remover Shampoo*

1-oz.olive oil
6-drops tea tree oil
6-drops rosemary oil
4-drops oregano oil

Mix together well into hair and scalp. Keep on hair for 30 minutes. Repeat twice a day until lice is removed.
----------------------------------------------------------
*Herbal Remedy for Pink Eye*

The herb Eyebright has astringent and antibacterial properties to drawl out infections such as pink eye and soothe eyes.

Make an infusion:
Pour 1 cup boiling water over 1 teaspoon of dried eyebright herb.
Steep for 10 minutes; Stain and allow to cool.

_Now you can use this infusion in a few different ways:_
You can use as an eyewash 3-4 times a day.
_You can also use as a warm compress_:
Take a soft cloth and dip into infusion while still warm, gently ring out cloth and apply to eyes. Repeat as cloth cools. You may need to reheat your infusion. Leave the compress on the eyes for at least 10 minutes.

You can also purchase eyebright tincture already made from a herbal shop. Put three drops of eyebright tincture in a tablespoon of boiled water. When cool, use as an eyewash.

Wash your hand REALLY good after handling your eyes to stop the spread of pink eye. Use the herbal hand sanitizer recipe for your hands afterward.
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Bay Leaf Tincture for Tendinitis *

In a 1 quart wide mouth jar, put 6 oz. of dried bay leaves in jar. Fill the jar to half full of vodka. Fill the rest of the jar with water.
Cover and store in cool dark spot, shake once or twice a day. Leave sit for 2 weeks to 1 month. After this time, strain and save liquid. Store in darker bottles or away from light. Apply tincture to a soft cloth and rub/massage the affected area. Can also warm (don't boil, it will evaporate the alcohol) the liquid.
*NOT FOR PREGNANT WOMEN*
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Anti Itch/Coagulant/Diaper Rash/Insect Bite/Cure-All*

Pick Plantago leaves (there are over 200 species, don't confuse with the banana) when they are vibrant and green.
Chop them coarsely and pack loosely into a clean, very dry jar.
Add olive oil, dislodge air bubbles with a knife or chopstick until the jar is filled to the very top. 
Label and cap securely. Let sit out of direct sunlight, on a surface that won't be marred by oozing oil.
Decant after six weeks, pouring off the oil and squeezing out what remains in the plant material. Discard the herb. 
Grate one tablespoon of beeswax for every ounce of oil. Stirring constantly, heat the oil and beeswax until the wax melts, usually within a minute. 
Pour the liquid into small, wide-mouthed jars (a good excuse for buying marinated artichoke hearts) and cool.
Use this ointment lavishly for diaper rash, insect bites, all itches, and minor wounds. It heals, stops itching, checks bleeding, and eases pain. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Nettle Beer*
_One of the most delightful medicines for joint pain_

1 pound/500g raw sugar
2 lemons
***
1 ounce/30g cream of tartar
5 quarts/5 liters water
2 pounds/1 kilo nettle tops
1 ounce/30g live yeast

Place sugar, lemon peel (no white), lemon juice, and cream of tartar in a large crock. Cook nettles in water for 15 minutes. 
Strain into the crock and stir well. When this cools to blood warm, dissolve the yeast in a little water and add to your crock.
Cover with several folds of cloth and let brew for four days. Strain out sediment and bottle. Ready to drink in 12 days. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Homemade Ice Pack*

2- cups of water
1/3- cup (80%) alcohol- rubbing alcohol or vodka, etc.
Zipper- top plastic bag

Combine water and alcohol in a zipper-top bag. Seal top and freeze. The alcohol keeps it from freezing solid and creates a gel-like ice pack. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Natural Mosquito And Tick Repellent*

1- cup of spring water
1/2- cup lemon juice
15- drops of peppermint oil
1 shot of Vodka
10- drops of lavender oil

Place all ingredients in a clean spray bottle and store in the refrigerator. Shake well before each use. 
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Homemade Baby Powder (Talc-free)*

½ cup corn starch
½ cup Arrowroot powder
1 tablespoon dried ground chamomile
1 tablespoon dried ground lavender
¼ cup finely ground oats

Blend well and put in a shaker style bottle. Now you can powder your baby's little bottom in safety.
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Lavender Dryer Sachets*

1 small muslin drawstring bag (you can usually get these at craft stores)
Dried Lavender
2-3 drops lavender essential oil

Fill the muslin bag with the dried lavender and add the essential oil. Close the bag tightly and throw in the dryer. Your clothes will come out soft and smell great.
---------------------------------------------------------------
*Tiger Balm*

1 oz cayenne infused oil
3 oz goldenrod or arnica infused oil
3/4 oz beeswax
20 drops white camphor (essential oils)
20 drops cinnamon leaf (essential oils)
20 drops rosemary (essential oils)
30 drops clary sage (essential oils)
10 drops sweet birch (essential oils)

Melt beeswax, add infused oils and stir well. Let cool a bit before adding essential oils. Mix well and pour into clean, sterilized container.
Be careful not to use near body orifices or on open skin. 
---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

*Homemade Hand Warmer Recipe*

25g- iron powder (filings or grindings)
1- gram sodium chloride ( table salt)

Combine in plastic bag and shake to mix.
add to bag,
1- tablespoon vermiculite (or charcoal or sawdust)
Shake to mix
Store in air tight jar until ready to use.
TO ACTIVATE
add 1- teaspoon (5 ml) water, seal the bag tight then squeeze and shake.
NOTE: fine steel wool could be used instead of iron filings.


----------



## goshengirl

GOOD STUFF! Thank you!!!


----------



## kyfarmer

Love post's like this we will need this knowledge in the future, some i knew most i did not. Very good :2thumb:


----------



## Clarice

Thanks IWU I will add these to my book.


----------



## MrSfstk8d

Good stuff. Saved, will print. Thanks!


----------



## Lonewufcry

Thank you for the post I have used some of them but learned about others.


----------



## WildMist

Thanks for all the home remedies. Keep them coming. I don't want to have to go to the drugstore when I live outside the city :2thumb:


----------



## Adler2

Hi,,,
Thanks a lot for sharing these remedies with us.These are helpful for many of us to get rid of the several diseases in a natural way.Don't stop just add more and more to your list.


----------



## Mommy Magic

OMG! these are all my recipes that i posted on another forum! i had to laugh my butt off. dont get me wrong, i beleave in sharing all my recipes, i dont want the knollage to be lost in history. folks, if you want the recipes there are all at shtf.com. i have temperarly stopped posting more of my recipes cuz i am un-eduacated on copy write laws, if anyone can help me with weather i can or cant post recipes that i find, i would greatly appeciate it and can continue to post recipes the we all may need in the future.

 mommy magic


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

mammymagic said:


> OMG! these are all my recipes that i posted on another forum! i had to laugh my butt off. dont get me wrong, i beleave in sharing all my recipes, i dont want the knollage to be lost in history. folks, if you want the recipes there are all at shtf.com. i have temperarly stopped posting more of my recipes cuz i am un-eduacated on copy write laws, if anyone can help me with weather i can or cant post recipes that i find, i would greatly appeciate it and can continue to post recipes the we all may need in the future.
> 
> mommy magic


Really? I've been collecting some of these for years!

shtf.com doesn't work for me =(


----------



## stayingthegame

many herb receipts are old and can be considered "old wives tales". many of the receipts I see here I found in a book written over 150 years ago. to say that anyone can copyright them may be a long stretch.


----------



## Mommy Magic

[email protected]%?! thats REALLY odd, cuz bay leaf tincture is one of our vary own recipes, and lung fever salve... well thats a story all of its own, AND there in about the same order as they are in my post for whenSHTF.com (and other survival/ preparedness forums) under mommy magic's collected recipes.:dunno: 
what book is that? it must be a great book that i dont have, cuz its taken me YEARS, and many internet hour and hundreds of books and not to mention hours of reading them to get the collection i have.
P.S. it was not big deal dude, i thought it to be hah hah funny and laughed it off, and this is your reation!!?? WOW! i have always said that recipes should be share and not lost in history! but now your takin,en me as a fool! (pssssssssss, im sure the members can see it with there own eyes.)


----------



## IrritatedWithUS

Mommy Magic said:


> [email protected]%?! thats REALLY odd, cuz bay leaf tincture is one of our vary own recipes, and lung fever salve... well thats a story all of its own, AND there in about the same order as they are in my post for whenSHTF.com (and other survival/ preparedness forums) under mommy magic's collected recipes.:dunno:
> what book is that? it must be a great book that i dont have, cuz its taken me YEARS, and many internet hour and hundreds of books and not to mention hours of reading them to get the collection i have.
> P.S. it was not big deal dude, i thought it to be hah hah funny and laughed it off, and this is your reation!!?? WOW! i have always said that recipes should be share and not lost in history! but now your takin,en me as a fool! (pssssssssss, im sure the members can see it with there own eyes.)


Who's reaction?

And a belated welcome to the boards :welcome:

And can you imagine the books they have tucked away somewhere in old libraries


----------



## Mommy Magic

:surrender:
ohhhhhhh gosh, wouldnt that be an amazing room of books!!!! id soOoOoOo be there :2thumb:


----------



## stayingthegame

the book I read was in the 70's. all I remember is that it was a book on midwifery. My favorite treatment was the one for a bad cut or wound. 

you were to scrape the mold from bread and apply to the wound, then gather clean cob webs and lay on the wound, take a white rag that had been boiled and wrap the wound. 

wish I could remember the name of the book.


----------



## mikesolid

That's fantastic. 
Although I plan on using some of these BEFORE I really need them. just to see if they work. call me somewhat of a cynic, but I call it better safe than sorry


----------



## mikesolid

stayingthegame said:


> the book I read was in the 70's. all I remember is that it was a book on midwifery. My favorite treatment was the one for a bad cut or wound.
> 
> you were to scrape the mold from bread and apply to the wound, then gather clean cob webs and lay on the wound, take a white rag that had been boiled and wrap the wound.
> 
> wish I could remember the name of the book.


I for one, choose to bleed. lol


----------



## *Andi

mikesolid said:


> I for one, choose to bleed. lol


lol

Would that be because of the mold from bread or the cobwebs? 

Stop bleeding with cobwebs:

Gather up cobwebs and roll into a ball. Save these to apply to wounds that are bleeding, as it stops blood quickly. It would take a diligent person to gather up cobwebs, but the knowledge might come in handy one day. (Todd)


----------



## Mommy Magic

yarrow is great for stopping a wound from bleeding. its actally really good for lots of stuff, chew it up and put it on the area ( ill pre warn ya all ahead of time it tastes God awful, BUT it works great!


----------



## BayouShaman

**

Thanks Mommy Magic. I found that site and it is pretty interesting reading . I am gonna also poke around there for awhile I think. I liked Fidel MD's post about such an easy rehydration mix. Sometimes we make stuff too hard.


----------



## Mommy Magic

BayouShaman said:


> Thanks Mommy Magic. I found that site and it is pretty interesting reading . I am gonna also poke around there for awhile I think. I liked Fidel MD's post about such an easy rehydration mix. Sometimes we make stuff too hard.


oh yes! Fidel MD is in DEED awsum! he in my eyes went out of his way to reserch that rehyddration fluid solution.


----------



## mikesolid

*Andi said:


> lol
> 
> Would that be because of the mold from bread or the cobwebs?
> 
> Stop bleeding with cobwebs:
> 
> Gather up cobwebs and roll into a ball. Save these to apply to wounds that are bleeding, as it stops blood quickly. It would take a diligent person to gather up cobwebs, but the knowledge might come in handy one day. (Todd)


A little bit of both I believe. lol. But yea. interesting knowledge.


----------



## rhrobert

Mommy Magic said:


> OMG! these are all my recipes that i posted on another forum! i had to laugh my butt off. dont get me wrong, i beleave in sharing all my recipes, i dont want the knollage to be lost in history. folks, if you want the recipes there are all at shtf.com. i have temperarly stopped posting more of my recipes cuz i am un-eduacated on copy write laws, if anyone can help me with weather i can or cant post recipes that i find, i would greatly appeciate it and can continue to post recipes the we all may need in the future.
> 
> mommy magic


Yep, I recognized them. Glad to see you here, I've always found your posts helpful. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mommy Magic

oh thank you rhrobert, and i enjoy posting them! i miss posting them, i have soOoOoOo many more that NEED to be posted. if you know someone that knows about copy right laws have them get ahold of me, so i can continue to post them for EVERYONE! when i get that all straight i WILL be posting more here and SHTF. you keep checking in, i love my fans.:2thumb:


----------



## Kevin123

Thanks for sharing such a great information. I really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## siafulinux

IrritatedWithUS said:


> *Homemade Hand Warmer Recipe*
> 
> 25g- iron powder (filings or grindings)
> 1- gram sodium chloride ( table salt)
> 
> Combine in plastic bag and shake to mix.
> add to bag,
> 1- tablespoon vermiculite (or charcoal or sawdust)
> Shake to mix
> Store in air tight jar until ready to use.
> TO ACTIVATE
> add 1- teaspoon (5 ml) water, seal the bag tight then squeeze and shake.
> NOTE: fine steel wool could be used instead of iron filings.


This is interesting, I've also heard of using unslacked lime and water, but can't seem to find it locally. When you say "fine steel wool", could you just use an entire ball of it or would you need to break it up or somehow grind it up?

Also, do you know about how hot this actually gets?

Thanks for this one btw!


----------



## Mommy Magic

siafulinux said:


> This is interesting, I've also heard of using unslacked lime and water, but can't seem to find it locally. When you say "fine steel wool", could you just use an entire ball of it or would you need to break it up or somehow grind it up?
> 
> Also, do you know about how hot this actually gets?
> 
> Thanks for this one btw!


you want to grind it up, as fine as possable, you might try cutting the steel wool with a pair of sissors and then chop it up in a food chopper. and the reason for it needing to be fine is to more or less cover more area so it mixes better, as for how hot they get? not hot enough to cause one any harm sorry but thats the best i can tell ya.

PS the unslacked lime IS INDEED hard to find, probly cuz its pritty explosive. i hope this helps,


----------



## alergyfree

This is going to sound weird to some but I have found Goop hand cleaner works well for all stages of poison ivy.
I have also found mulberry and hedge apple, leaf and bark work well for all forms of yeast problems. Taken internally as well as externally. To be avoided if a latex allergy is a problem. Then I would try Pau D Arco bark.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Great post--I finally got a chance to read this one.

Would reccomend folks to add other home remedies here.


----------



## Ezmerelda

*Haymaker's Punch*

This is billed as a refreshing summer drink, but I use it to treat my GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease), so I'm posting the recipe here in homemade treatments. 

Haymaker's Punch

* 1 cup apple cider vinegar (organic, with the "mother")
* 1 1/2 cups honey 
* 1 ounce grated or sliced ginger 
* 1 Quart cold water

In a sauce pan heat half the water with all the honey & ginger. Bring to a boil then remove from heat and let it sit for 15 min or so to let the flavors meld together.

Strain the ginger and stir in the vinegar. To serve, stir in the remaining cold water. Store in the refrigerator and drink at least 8 oz at the first sign of reflux.

I find the smell off-putting, but it really does prevent/stave off GERD attacks.

IMPORTANT: other recipes tell you to heat the vinegar with the honey and ginger, and say that you can use powdered ginger. They also say you can use any sweetener. This is only true if you only want a refreshing summer drink. If you need relief from GERD, then the vinegar MUST be fresh with the "mother" intact, the ginger needs to be fresh, and honey needs to be used for its ability to sooth the inflamed esophageal membrane.

This works for me because my GERD, surprisingly, is caused by weak stomach acid, not too much stomach acid. (which means antacids are a big NO NO for me, usually.) It is triggered by a large meal, that does not digest in a timely manner (weak acid, remember?), then I eat the next meal, and now my stomach is over full, and the acid is being pushed up the esophagus. The acid in the vinegar aids in digestion, getting things moving on as they should. The ginger helps break down proteins to rid the stomach and intestines of gas, and the honey soothes the irritated esophageal membrane.

I am not a medical professional, but this is what I have discovered on my own through trial and error, and from listening to old wives' tales.


----------



## Salekdarling

Ezmerelda said:


> This is billed as a refreshing summer drink, but I use it to treat my GERD (Gastroesophageal reflux disease), so I'm posting the recipe here in homemade treatments.
> 
> Haymaker's Punch
> 
> * 1 cup apple cider vinegar (organic, with the "mother")
> * 1 1/2 cups honey
> * 1 ounce grated or sliced ginger
> * 1 Quart cold water
> 
> In a sauce pan heat half the water with all the honey & ginger. Bring to a boil then remove from heat and let it sit for 15 min or so to let the flavors meld together.
> 
> Strain the ginger and stir in the vinegar. To serve, stir in the remaining cold water. Store in the refrigerator and drink at least 8 oz at the first sign of reflux.
> 
> I find the smell off-putting, but it really does prevent/stave off GERD attacks.
> 
> IMPORTANT: other recipes tell you to heat the vinegar with the honey and ginger, and say that you can use powdered ginger. They also say you can use any sweetener. This is only true if you only want a refreshing summer drink. If you need relief from GERD, then the vinegar MUST be fresh with the "mother" intact, the ginger needs to be fresh, and honey needs to be used for its ability to sooth the inflamed esophageal membrane.
> 
> This works for me because my GERD, surprisingly, is caused by weak stomach acid, not too much stomach acid. (which means antacids are a big NO NO for me, usually.) It is triggered by a large meal, that does not digest in a timely manner (weak acid, remember?), then I eat the next meal, and now my stomach is over full, and the acid is being pushed up the esophagus. The acid in the vinegar aids in digestion, getting things moving on as they should. The ginger helps break down proteins to rid the stomach and intestines of gas, and the honey soothes the irritated esophageal membrane.
> 
> I am not a medical professional, but this is what I have discovered on my own through trial and error, and from listening to old wives' tales.


My DH suffers from GERD as well. I'll have try and get him to drink this. (Good luck to me) Thanks hun!


----------



## Possumfam

Ok - stupid question. In reference to the Lung fever, nerve pain, and elderberry recipes ..... I don't know what some of those ingredients are, so I have no way of knowing where to get them. Should I look at a mom and pop pharmacy, a health food store, the woods, or should I be growing some of this stuff? I'm interested in being able to treat my family if I can't purchase what we've normally used, but I am at a loss. 
Oh, btw, love this thread!


----------



## JayMee

Thans for recommends and advices, believe your experience and hope it works pretty well!


----------



## Starcreek

Possumfam said:


> Ok - stupid question. In reference to the Lung fever, nerve pain, and elderberry recipes ..... I don't know what some of those ingredients are, so I have no way of knowing where to get them. Should I look at a mom and pop pharmacy, a health food store, the woods, or should I be growing some of this stuff? I'm interested in being able to treat my family if I can't purchase what we've normally used, but I am at a loss.
> Oh, btw, love this thread!


I have made Elderberry Syrup for a couple of years now. It has been proven to stop replication of the flu virus.

Elderberries grow almost everywhere. Once you identify them, you'll start seeing them along every fence row and in every vacant lot. They are a big bush with pointy leaves (almost like marijuana leaves), and about May or June they are covered with white "umbels" (umbrella-shaped clusters of tiny white blossoms). The blossoms are quickly followed by tiny, black berries that immediately get eaten by wildlife or fall off on the ground. So you really have to identify the blossoms and then keep a close eye on them to harvest the berries as soon as they're ripe.

Here is the *Wikipedia *entry on Elderberry, and here's a picture of Elderberry in bloom:










If you prefer to order dried Elderberries, I have ordered from these guys before: http://www.herbco.com/search.aspx?searchterm=elderberry


----------



## crabapple

I love this thread.
I can not go to this Class, but I am posting detail so anyone near the garden can, if they would like too.



Petals from the Past	Petals from the Past
16034 County Road 29
Jemison, Alabama, 35085
Phone 205-646-0069
Fax 205-646-2626


Cameron Strouss

Saturday, March 28, 2015, All about Native Medicinals for Sun and Shade – Cameron Strouss- Clinical Herbalist 10:30 – 12:30
Fee: $20 – Advanced registration and payment required. Please call the retail shop at 205-646-0069 to make your reservation for this program. Who doesn’t love their native garden or even those beautiful native volunteers? Come learn all you can about the medicinal natives in and around your yard. It never hurts to know how to stop a bee sting from stinging or that cut from bleeding.
Stop by the retail shop for refreshments before this seminar.
Jason Powell 

Visit our website


----------



## Starcreek

crabapple said:


> I love this thread.
> I can not go to this Class, but I am posting detail so anyone near the garden can, if they would like too.
> 
> Petals from the Past Petals from the Past
> 16034 County Road 29
> Jemison, Alabama, 35085
> Phone 205-646-0069
> Fax 205-646-2626
> 
> Cameron Strouss
> 
> Saturday, March 28, 2015, All about Native Medicinals for Sun and Shade - Cameron Strouss- Clinical Herbalist 10:30 - 12:30
> Fee: $20 - Advanced registration and payment required. Please call the retail shop at 205-646-0069 to make your reservation for this program. Who doesn't love their native garden or even those beautiful native volunteers? Come learn all you can about the medicinal natives in and around your yard. It never hurts to know how to stop a bee sting from stinging or that cut from bleeding.
> Stop by the retail shop for refreshments before this seminar.
> Jason Powell
> 
> Visit our website


I'd like to go to that, but it's not anywhere near me.


----------



## Cotton

Possumfam said:


> Ok - stupid question. In reference to the Lung fever, nerve pain, and elderberry recipes ..... I don't know what some of those ingredients are, so I have no way of knowing where to get them. Should I look at a mom and pop pharmacy, a health food store, the woods, or should I be growing some of this stuff? I'm interested in being able to treat my family if I can't purchase what we've normally used, but I am at a loss.
> Oh, btw, love this thread!


Possumfam, there is a elderberry product at several stores called Sambucol and Sambucus&#8230;. Sambucus it the genus name for elderberrys.

Starcreek, there are good herbalist all over the southeast. I'm FBook friends with several dozens and hear of their free classes all the time. If you'll pm me the nearest city to your location I'll find someone for you to contact.

A warning for novice elderberry hunters&#8230;.

The first pic is water hemlock, deadly poison. The second is elderberry, great medicine. I've seen them growing within 10ft of each other. The differences are distinct but don't show up well in photo's. At the same time they are similar enough to fool a novice. I recommend finding someone in your local area to teach you these plants.  Once you know the difference it's easy to be safe but I don't recommend your first search be done with nothing but a picture book.


----------



## crabapple

Cotton said:


> Possumfam, there is a elderberry product at several stores called Sambucol and Sambucus&#8230;. Sambucus it the genus name for elderberrys.
> 
> Starcreek, there are good herbalist all over the southeast. I'm FBook friends with several dozens and hear of their free classes all the time. If you'll pm me the nearest city to your location I'll find someone for you to contact.
> 
> A warning for novice elderberry hunters&#8230;.
> 
> The first pic is water hemlock, deadly poison. The second is elderberry, great medicine. I've seen them growing within 10ft of each other. The differences are distinct but don't show up well in photo's. At the same time they are similar enough to fool a novice. I recommend finding someone in your local area to teach you these plants.  Once you know the difference it's easy to be safe but I don't recommend your first search be done with nothing but a picture book.


I have not seen water hemlock, but does elderberry have larger leaves & woody stems, that are less weedy the Water hemlock?
Thanks for the great photos, where were you when I taught the poison plant class for BSA?


----------



## SwordsandSaddles

Awesome thread.


----------



## Cotton

crabapple said:


> I have not seen water hemlock, but does elderberry have larger leaves & woody stems, that are less weedy the Water hemlock?
> Thanks for the great photos, where were you when I taught the poison plant class for BSA?


It all depends on where the plants are growing and age. Elder is usually taller, but not always. Usually fuller, but not always&#8230; Again, these are plants that need to be seen in person to know the differences. I can tell the difference at highway speed. For me the word is symmetrical. Hemlock looks very symmetrical to me, its branches and bloom shape. Elder is "sloppy", branches tend to be "droopy" on the ends, the blooms far less symmetrical.

Look at a few examples of each and it's fairly easy to spot the difference. My concern was for the inexperienced folks. Since I've started teaching classes on plants I've seen some of the mistakes new folks make. Because these two plants are somewhat similar I wanted elder seekers to be aware. This isn't a mistake anyone would want to make.

Speaking of teaching... I'm doing a free class for a Girl Scout Troop in a couple of weeks. My first class of youngsters...


----------



## camo2460

Cotton I really appreciate your helping people see the difference between poisonous and non-poisonous herbs, both medicinal and edible. While my knowledge of edible and medicinal herbs is, without blowing my own horn, some what extensive, my greatest fear is someone gathering a very poisonous herb like Water Hemlock thinking it's Queen Ann's Lace or some other Herb or Mushroom. It can't be stressed enough, IF YOU ARE UNSURE DON'T EAT IT. Some Herbs like Water Hemlock and the Mushroom Amanita are so toxic that it is a 100% death sentence, there is no going back and there are no antidotes. So thank you again for stressing safety first.


----------



## Starcreek

Cotton said:


> A warning for novice elderberry hunters&#8230;.
> 
> The first pic is water hemlock, deadly poison. The second is elderberry, great medicine. I've seen them growing within 10ft of each other. The differences are distinct but don't show up well in photo's. At the same time they are similar enough to fool a novice. I recommend finding someone in your local area to teach you these plants.  Once you know the difference it's easy to be safe but I don't recommend your first search be done with nothing but a picture book.


I could be mistaken, but I don't think hemlock has berries, does it?


----------



## Cotton

Starcreek said:


> I could be mistaken, but I don't think hemlock has berries, does it?


No, it has seeds not berries. That said many people harvest elderberry blossoms for medicinal tea and tincture. The blooms are similar.

I know everyone hates links but this one is worth it if you are interested in these plants, the photo's and explanation of the differences are worth it.

http://www.eattheweeds.com/ufos-2/look-alikes/elderberry-or-water-hemlock/

To me these plants don't look the same. The first time I saw water hemlock I was doing 60mph. I saw a plant in bloom and thought "Elder - NO". I guessed what I had actually seen, But! I've quite a lot of experience with plants. I stopped, turned around and went back. Sure enough&#8230; hemlock. The same plant in the photo.

This is however, the kind of mistake a person with no experience would make.


----------



## crabapple

Cotton said:


> Look at a few examples of each and it's fairly easy to spot the difference. My concern was for the inexperienced folks. Since I've started teaching classes on plants I've seen some of the mistakes new folks make. Because these two plants are somewhat similar I wanted elder seekers to be aware. This isn't a mistake anyone would want to make.
> 
> Speaking of teaching... I'm doing a free class for a Girl Scout Troop in a couple of weeks. My first class of youngsters...


I agree! For inexperienced folks that a good thing & good photos too.

As for Scout troop, I used:
Peterson Guide to Venomous creatures & Poisonous plants.

Bradford Angier Wild Edibles

State wild flower guide, for me it was
South Carolina Wildflowers.

I can tell by your posts you will be great at this, the troop is lucky to have you as a teacher.


----------



## Cotton

I noticed today that the elderberry by my garden had just begun to leaf out!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Not ta change the subject on yall, but what er where be this shtf.com? I ain't findin it. I know this thread be a bit old, did they go away er there be more ta the name?


----------



## Cotton

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Not ta change the subject on yall, but what er where be this shtf.com? I ain't findin it. I know this thread be a bit old, did they go away er there be more ta the name?


What? Are you looking for a website posted in this thread or an old member? What are you asking? I'm hillbilly born and raised, what you type isn't even close. So what is the purpose of your post? I don't understand?

What are you changing the subject to? Do you not understand the importance of wild plants and those who will face a shtf scenario? The importance of getting it right! Or do you simply disagree with this concept. Please respond in English everyone can understand, even real hillbilly! I'll translate for everyone. Of course real hillbilly is based on Elizabethan English, best preserved today in southwest Virginia. Imho


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Mommy Magic said:


> OMG! these are all my recipes that i posted on another forum! i had to laugh my butt off. dont get me wrong, i beleave in sharing all my recipes, i dont want the knollage to be lost in history. folks, if you want the recipes there are all at shtf.com. i have temperarly stopped posting more of my recipes cuz i am un-eduacated on copy write laws, if anyone can help me with weather i can or cant post recipes that i find, i would greatly appeciate it and can continue to post recipes the we all may need in the future.
> 
> mommy magic


This here be from the origingal part a the post. Lookin fer more a the recipes.

As fer the rest a the post, I'm just gonna ignore it.


----------



## LincTex

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Not ta change the subject on yall, but what er where be this shtf.com? I ain't findin it. I know this thread be a bit old, did they go away er there be more ta the name?


I don't know......

http://www.shtf.com/

http://prepforshtf.com/

http://www.shtfplan.com/

http://www.whenshtf.com/

http://www.shtfblog.com/

http://morethanjustsurviving.com/shtf-stockpile-list/


----------



## readytogo

*Honet and vinegard*

As a child the elders in the family, and this was in every home I stay in, had a bottle of honey and vinegar ,I`m not a doctor but my cousin tells me that it was used for food poisoning, heat exhaustion, bad breath ,eczema ,heartburn so it goes to show mother nature knows best.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

LinkTex, thanks fer the links buddy.

I to found most a them. Just curios what site that were in the old thread cause I would like as many a them recipes as I could find.

Appreciate the hep.


----------



## LincTex

"shtf recipes"

http://www.shtfmovement.com/recipes/

http://prepforshtf.com/50-survival-canning-recipes/#.VRXlmnk5Cns

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=164956

http://www.prep-blog.com/2012/07/14/basic-recipes/

http://www.shtfpreparedness.com/12-yummy-meals-in-a-jar-recipes/

http://www.tfmetalsreport.com/forum...-used-families-stretch-dollar-made-your-dehyd

http://www.ar15.com/mobile/topic.html?b=10&f=19&t=604113

http://www.city-data.com/forum/self-sufficiency-preparedness/1537501-share-your-shtf-recipes.html

http://www.goldismoney2.com/showthread.php?542-SHTF-beans-and-rice-recipes-(repost-from-old-GIM)

http://shtfschool.com/forums/forum/hands-on-projects/recipes/

http://www.whenshtf.com/threads/12331-SHTF-type-recipes

http://shtfforum.com/Thread-SHTF-recipes

http://www.thesurvivalistblog.net/s...g-and-doing-outside-the-box-if-youre-a-vegan/

http://www.shtfplan.com/emergency-preparedness/they-will-smell-your-food-from-miles-away_10232013

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1765074/pg1


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Damn son, gonna take awhile ta go through all that! Thanks my friend.


----------



## Cotton

OldCootHillbilly said:


> This here be from the origingal part a the post. Lookin fer more a the recipes.
> 
> As fer the rest a the post, I'm just gonna ignore it.


I sincerely had no idea what your post meant, to me it made no sense. Had you quoted to begin with I'd have understood. That said I thought I'd been here long enough and earned the right to tease a little. Obviously not with you! Enough said.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

readytogo said:


> As a child the elders in the family, and this was in every home I stay in, had a bottle of honey and vinegar ,I`m not a doctor but my cousin tells me that it was used for food poisoning, heat exhaustion, bad breath ,eczema ,heartburn so it goes to show mother nature knows best.


Honey be a great natural remedy. Local honey is best fer those with allergies and such. It also lasts fer ever.

Same with vinegar, long shelf life and easy ta get.

The only thin bout natural remedies is they be a bit slow. Best to start out with them early because they don't react as fast as commercial medicines. Be why grandma would give ya sumtin at the first sign a being sick. Sort of head it off at the pass.


----------



## JayMee

Guys! Home Remedies for Removal of Acid Reflux can be very effective to you, I have heard lots of feedbacks about that way.


----------

